# Liberias de ORCAD Layout



## pablinxa (Ene 24, 2008)

Alguien sabe donde me puedo descargar librerias del orcad layout gratuitamente?

He entrado en la web de cadence y solo hay he encontrado librerias para el pspice y capture.

Saludos.


----------



## microtronic (Ene 28, 2008)

lo hacesd irectamente desde el esquematico le das click derecho y te va  un menu le das donde dice place part despues le das donde dice internet colocas el numero de componentes que quieres buscar y listo


----------

